# Garden Organization



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I've only planted an annual veggie garden and a few plum trees. At the new place, I want lots of perennial fruits & veggies as well as herbs for spices & medicinals. My problem is with organization. I'm just getting started over there & I already am stuck. I've got feverfew in with my cannas & yarrow in with the squash. Right now I'm just planting stuff in the beds I have made so I'll have it later but eventually I want everything to have a permanent home. 

My question is how do you organize all those plants? Do you put medicinals together? Do you have multiple beds for medicinals based on the plants preferences & annual vs perennial? Same for culinary herbs? I'm a planning & organizing kind of gal & not having a plan is stressing me out!


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Organization is a foreign notion to me. Plants get plopped into places with a bit of consideration for color, height, accessibility for harvesting, and cultural requirements. Wouldn't want water lovers next to succulents. The front yard is ostensibly ornamental, but includes many edible and even some medicinal plants. Okra blooms are as pretty as any. Swiss chard makes a lovely ornamental. The many day lilies provide quite a few dishes to enjoy.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a veggie garden, which my hubby and son can enter and I have a herb garden which they can't ... unless I'm there. 

For me it is best to have two gardens and a map on both. Not that I don't plant some herbs in the veggie garden, because I do. (Companion Planting)

My hubby and son both say ... well ... it looked like a weed! 

As you get into herbs you will be planting them under trees and grape vines etc. (Companion Planting)

Best of luck!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I have a veggie garden, which my hubby and son can enter and I have a herb garden which they can't ... unless I'm there.
> 
> For me it is best to have two gardens and a map on both. Not that I don't plant some herbs in the veggie garden, because I do. (Companion Planting)
> 
> My hubby and son both say ... well ... it looked like a weed!


Smart! I think I'll borrow that idea! I can definitely see that being said at my house! :laugh: I've just started learning so I may pull up a few! My master gardener friend gave me a medicinal plant the other day & I said "I have a lot of that growing wild on the property!" She said " Becky, no you don't, those are weeds". :flower:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

One trick I've found that helps keep them from being plucked as weeds and keeps them organized is to plant spices in cinder blocks.

This is an internet photo but effectively shows how I do it.










If you don't like the basic look, get creative.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I love the painted blocks!!! Would those spaces be big enough to keep the plants from getting root bound?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> I love the painted blocks!!! Would those spaces be big enough to keep the plants from getting root bound?


I've never pulled a plant to see if it is root bound _but mine are only 1 block high at ground level so they can just go deeper_.

Something I see on the stacked/painted blocks. Notice that every block that sticks out the front doesn't have another block sticking out below it. I'm assuming that's because anything that drips or falls out from the upper block will cause a mess on the paint of the lower block.

What I can't see in the painted blocks is what they used to cover the bottom hole of the block to keep the dirt and roots in. Are they just plastic pots jammed in the hole or did they cover the bottom part of the block with a sheet of hard plastic with holes in it or something? _The block holes are tapered so you could put something in from the top that won't fall out the bottom._


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I have only ever organized plants based on sunlight and watering requirements. Other than that edibles go in rows in the garden and the rest go into beds.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*if i remember right.the different herbs require different amounts of sunlight.so you might look into each one you have.this way you can decide which ones go where,in the deffirent flower beds.and other places as well..*


----------

